# BRISBANE: CAMPER VAN for SALE Toyota TownAce '95



## niss

*Camper Van*: Toyota Town Ace 1995

Manual,RWC -road worthy certificate (Tuev), registered, -ready to drive, runs great, Engine in really good condition, New Tyres + New Windscreen, Spotlights, Tow Hitch, Large Roof Rack, Stone Guard on windscreen, 237Km.2 Seater, Sliding passenger doors, fold-out Double Bed + mattresses.

Comes with complete new Camping Equipment 
(brand new 2-stove burner + gas cylinder; new different pans; new dishes + cutting knifes; camping chair; good long-lasting esky/cool box; several stowage boxes) + other useful stuff, e.g. repair tools, replacement parts(bulbs,windscreen wiper), books like "Explore Australia"; etc...

*3990$* ono

*Contact*:
0410702539
[email protected]







*CHECK IT OUT*


----------



## mike

Looks like a nice set up. Good luck with the sale.


----------

